# Can u drive uber using someone else's car



## nonamesgiven

Can you drive using someone else's car. If so what are the requirements.


----------



## limepro

The only requirement is insurance on that vehicle have your name attached to it.


----------



## negeorgia

I heard you have to be listed on the registration for the vehicle and insurance card.


----------



## LedHed

negeorgia said:


> I heard you have to be listed on the registration for the vehicle and insurance card.


I don't believe that's true. The registration must be up to date but I don't think you're name needs to be on it. As limepro stated, the only doc your name needs to be on is the insurance card.


----------



## negeorgia

Wow, I would never think to borrow or lend a car for ubern. Risk/reward issues abound.


----------



## ginseng41

During the snowpocalypse last year, my parents said I could use their honda pilot to uber. I swapped the insurance to my name bur not the registration. Uber denied it until I switched it too


----------



## negeorgia

Maybe different markets are handled differently and there is no one correct answer. I know here we have had students back for 3 weeks and 'Uber math' for calculating guarantees has been different for 3 straight weeks.


----------



## ginseng41

negeorgia said:


> Maybe different markets are handled differently and there is no one correct answer. I know here we have had students back for 3 weeks and 'Uber math' for calculating guarantees has been different for 3 straight weeks.


I wish uber would tell me in advance when and what guarantees are. I've not received an email or text from them since may other than csr and pay info but the guarantee payments keep showing up on my pay statements


----------



## NH_Uber_Driver

ginseng41 said:


> I wish uber would tell me in advance when and what guarantees are. I've not received an email or text from them since may other than csr and pay info but the guarantee payments keep showing up on my pay statements


In some markets Uber has switched to only sending out guarantees through text msg, so if you have opted out of the texts then you are missing the msgs in those markets.


----------



## ginseng41

NH_Uber_Driver said:


> In some markets Uber has switched to only sending out guarantees through text msg, so if you have opted out of the texts then you are missing the msgs in those markets.


I've opted out of nothing. I've emailed them a dozen times trying to resolve this too


----------



## Cathi

I don't even understand guarantees and have never been notified about them. I get all the other texts. At least it seems like I do.


----------



## negeorgia

Cathi said:


> I don't even understand guarantees and have never been notified about them. I get all the other texts. At least it seems like I do.


I understood them January to May; but they are back to weekly experiments.


----------



## ginseng41

I have no clue why we have them at all. My pay for last week will be $1,900. I still want those emails and texts though. Football season will not last forever


----------



## negeorgia

ginseng41 said:


> I wish uber would tell me in advance when and what guarantees are. I've not received an email or text from them since may other than csr and pay info but the guarantee payments keep showing up on my pay statements


I feel lucky to have a direct number to text a person for our market and he responds quickly and mostly accurately. I get texts and emails about the guarantee times and gross hourly amounts.


----------



## ginseng41

Would be thrilled with that too. We don't have an office closer than 5 hours even


----------



## negeorgia

ginseng41 said:


> I have no clue why we have them at all. My pay for last week will be $1,900. I still want those emails and texts though. Football season will not last forever


How much is listed as 'surge' for that amount? I only got $100 as surge for last week.


----------



## ginseng41

$983.81


----------



## negeorgia

That is fantastic, in my world that is 'life changing money.'


----------



## ginseng41

Please don't all think I make this every week. I've only broken $1,000 on football game weeks, severe weather, graduation and move in weeks. All in all, probably 10-12 times a year. I'm normally around 5-600 doing 30 hours and 200 miles. It's still changes my life for the better. I now can travel the world in the summer and take classes independently to prepare for when this crashes


----------



## negeorgia

I get it, I drive Athens, GA. and took the summer off with my wife as she recovered from foot surgery. We have taken 2 cruises and 2 short trips to Florida beaches since I started Ubering. Paying cash as we go and breaking the debt habits.


----------



## ginseng41

negeorgia said:


> I get it, I drive Athens, GA. and took the summer off with my wife as she recovered from foot surgery. We have taken 2 cruises and 2 short trips to Florida beaches since I started Ubering. Paying cash as we go and breaking the debt habits.


I definitely feel for the non college town drivers. We lucky few can actually make a good living doing this


----------



## TimFromMA

When you accept a ping, riders can see your first name, photo, car make and model, and your license plate number. I would never accept a ride and would probably report a driver whose information didn't match with the actual vehicle and driver that showed up.


----------



## ginseng41

My picture looks nothing like me. For a while uber had that I was driving a prius not a camry hybrid. It took forever to fix


----------



## negeorgia

Uber shows my pax that my Chrysler 200 is a convertible. I have asked them to change it but they haven't. Should default to a pic of a 4 Dr sedan because the 2 Dr convertible is not eligible for UberX.


----------



## ginseng41

Yours shows a picture?


----------



## TimFromMA

The rider app shows a photo of the driver.


----------



## ginseng41

TimFromMA said:


> The rider app shows a photo of the driver.


Right but someone said of the car


----------



## TimFromMA

ginseng41 said:


> Right but someone said of the car


No, it tells you the make model and plate number of the car.


----------



## negeorgia

I have had pax tell me they saw a convertible Chrysler 200??? I have not used the rider app to request a ride.


----------



## negeorgia

I guess Uber could show a stock photo by car model if they want to. Some folks don't know what car models look like, let alone make.


----------



## 22531

Has anything changed with this? Im renting out my car on Turo.com and I am afraid someone might try to use my car for Uber because I have all the permits on the car.


----------



## negeorgia

yamafx4dude said:


> Has anything changed with this? Im renting out my car on Turo.com and I am afraid someone might try to use my car for Uber because I have all the permits on the car.


Valid fear. Watchout for someone that says they have the exact model and color as yours. They could even put their plates on your car and be Uber App ready. Still not by VIN numbers of coarse.


----------



## toyotarola

ginseng41 said:


> Right but someone said of the car


To add photos of your car:

Just sign in on a real computer, go to Help, then Vehicles (on the left), then Update My Vehicle Details, then scroll down and click the fields where it says Vehicle Interior and Vehicle Exterior to add photos.


----------



## os2wiz

Never knew about this! Just updated. Thanks.


----------

